# Water Dispenser



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably had these questions before, but where can I get a decent water dispenser along with the delivery of water (mineral) if they actually have mineral water here?


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

have you tried Dubizzle for the dispenser (if you want new then Lulu has them for sure) but I saw a few of them on there this morning.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

not sure on the water dispenser but we get our mineral water from AL BAYAN. my husband got a prepaid coupon book and whenever I phone for more it always turns up same day. they do have a website which will have all the details on it


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There is no mineral water here - it's all filtered / purified water.

There are a few threads on it.

Places like Carrefour sell the dispensers, and a number of companies - Al Bayan, Masafi etc. will deliver water to your home.

We use Masafi because the containers are not re-used, and are a little smaller so easier to lift. They are however more expensive in price per liter / gallon terms than most others.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought a Hitachi cooler from Carrefour. It has chilled, room temp and 90deg C water and a fridge cupboard underneath and cost 699. Water I use is Oasis and is 9 Dh for 19 litres delivered.


----------

